# Mohs Surgery



## bleaa (Mar 6, 2013)

Can one provider (mohs surgeon) perform the excision and another provider come in and perform the closure and would there be any reimbursement issues?


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Mohs*

If the same physician does not act as both surgeon and pathologist than you cannot bill the Mohs codes. This is clearly spelled out in the green note after the heading of Mohs Micrographic Surgery in the CPT manual.


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Repair*

OOPS, I just read your note all the way to the period.  Since the repair is coded separately, 
you should be able to have another provider perform the repair. Since I don't normally code derm, please wait for another response.


----------



## drampas3418 (Apr 11, 2013)

another physician can perform the closure. we send some out to plastic surgeons for closure. no problem with that.


----------

